# 5 and a half foot bed



## Ritchie (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 2010 Dodge Ram with a 5 1/2 foot bed if I get a fiberglass top with a rack on it will it safely hold a 24 foot ladder?Any good ideas?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Check out Kargo Master racks. They have them for pick-ups with caps. They attach to the body of the truck not the cap. Usually much safer/stronger than the light duty racks that attach or come with the pick-up caps. Are you a painting contractor?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

a ladder cant go past your front bumper and ''SHOULDNT'' hang off the back no more then 3-4 rungs .........i have all my ladders perfectly even hangin over the rear bar by 2 rungs....i cant stand seein uneven ladders............kind of like an un even truck lettering ................ugh 

ohh and i cut off all the ropes............dangerous


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Sell the dodge, and buy a Chevy. :jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Sell the dodge, and buy a Chevy. :jester:


Ford


----------

